
Tips? Toastr, All events nearby - laurenswuyts
https://www.toastr.co/city/new%20york
======
laurenswuyts
Toastr is a side project I started and I want to ask you guys for some tips.
Ps: Don't know if this is the right place to ask, if not let me know and I
will delete it.

